# Can this be done, Electrical Question



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

My question revolves around a two tube T5HO fixture. I'm wondering if it is possible to modify the wiring so that each bulb can be switched individually? Knowing that there is only one ballast are these wired such that both bulbs must be on at the same time? Really I don't even necessarily need switches because I could just use two separate timers.
Is this possible?

I'm looking at one of these three fixtures:

Aquatic Life Dual-Lamp T5 HO Light w/two 24 watt bulbs


Catalina Aquarium SOLAR T5 HO w/two 24 watt bulbs


Fishneedit T5 HO Light w/two 24 watt bulbs


TIA


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not an electrician so I cannot say with certainty by my two bulb fixture remains on when one bulb is removed, so in theory a switch placed on the wire going to the opposite bulb should control that circuit and allow you to switch that bulb individually. However, the main switch will still turn both of them off if they were both on. Again - not an electician, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Pyrotrons (Dec 12, 2009)

This is my first post ; )

AquaDean: I'm not sure if it will work, but I can assure you that it won't hurt anything to try. Unplug the fixture, cut the wire going to one of the tubes (in an easy spot to get to!), insulate the bare wire ends (electrical tape, scotch tape, bubblegum...anything) and plug it back in.

If it does NOT work, one of two things will happen:

a). Nothing/no light.
b). The one bulb that is connected will have a hard time starting and/or will not light to full brightness.

If it does work, then you're good to go for installing a switch to re-connect that second bulb


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Pyrotrons, I like your attitude
I've kind of found out that it can't be done with out adding a second ballast. This of course is not rocket science and could be done. But it would void the warranty for the light. So I think I'm going to get the light and see how it works for a while. Then again I might just tear into it and see what I can do.

Great first post and though I am new here also, welcome! Nice folks here.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

AquaDean, you might be able to find a retro kit with a ballast that let you do what you want. I have a CF ballast that doesn't require an open circiut to both bulbs. Thought you could also do 2 single bulb ballasts, which would be easier for multiple timers.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure about the brand you listed, but I did just that with my light set. My light set have 4x T5HO tube and each tube connected to one e-ballast. The e-ballasts are connected in parralel to the main supply cable. What I did was just disconnect the balast and connect it to individual power cable.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

It can be done with in line relay.


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Wouldn't the inline relay basically be the same as putting a switch in that wire? If the inline relay would work what type of timer would in need to be used to run it? I'm not sure if the "normal" timers that you can get at the hardware store would do it because they allow the voltage to pass though and I think that relays work off of low voltage DC.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, you can install switch and control it manually. 
There is low and hight voltage relays you can perches at the Radio Shack.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049721

With hight voltage relay you can use "normal" timer.

This setup will work only with light fixture that can run one bulb at the time, if you remove one tube and
other stays on, you safe to use this setup.


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

This is way too easy. . . problem solved by just undoing four screws and taking a quick look. Almost doesn't merit DIY but I'll fill everyone in on the details anyway. Backing up just a bit, I received the Fishneedit two bulb HOT5 light today. It's nice sleek and brighter than bright, but I'll discuss its merits in more detail in my tank thread.










Took it out of the package, plugged it in and switched it on. Both bulbs lit of course so I took one of the end caps off the fixture and unplugged the two pin connector going to one of the bulbs. The other bulb stayed lit, this was good so far. But I noticed that there were nine wires coming out of the power cord, four each for each T5 tube and a shared ground. I needed to see how they were wired to the ballast so took the four screws holding the metal cover on the ballast out and problem solved, I can do exactly what I wanted to do.










There are two (2) ballasts in the case one for each tube they share the white and black wires from the plug with the white one being switched. The ground wire from the plug just went to the case so this made the whole idea of having each tube switched or on separate timers really easy.










Simply remove the existing switch, install a second cord grip and cord through that hole, wire each ballast to it's own cord, and plug the two cords into separate timers. Way too easy! Now I'm wondering if all HOT5 tubes are each wired to their own ballasts this would make for easy customization of your lighting. One step closer to getting this tank rolling.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

This is way to easy.
Now all you need is to install moon light


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Just wanted to share a couple pictures of the finishing steps.
Took the switch and terminal block out, installed the new cord grip, cut a small piece of sheet metal to take up the excess space in the switch hole. The cord grip holds it it place perfectly, colored it black with a Sharpie, no one would ever know there used to be a switch there. Re-fastened the ground wires to the case, wired the correct pairs of wire together and it was all ready to tuck back in the case and put the cover back on.










Here is the finished product, each cord controls one tube, so now I can control the two tubes separately by plugging into separate timers.










On to the next project whatever it might be :rapture:


----------

